# Can I use African Cichlids Mix with South American community?



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Just verified the KH/GH.

Tank
KH - 7.
GH - 179.

Tap water after 72h
KH - 6.
GH - 161.1.

Tap water (immediately)
KH - 6.
GH - 179.

So, I'm OK with my African Cichlid Sand substate?

Thanks


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks like your tap water is not very far off of what the Cichlid sand is doing to the tank, so that any change to a neutral substrate is not going to make all that much difference to the water parameters. 

I would suggest that you keep only fish species that come from hard water, or that have been raised in captivity long enough (several generations) so they are OK in this hard water. 

If you want to keep wild caught, or breed soft water fish you would probably have to go with RO, and then you should also get a different substrate.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks

I'll stay with that sand.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Carribsea guy told me that this sub will rise the bardness depending on bioload. Higher bioload = higher pH. Is possible? When ill stock my tank with fishes it will rise the ph???


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I do not try to keep "special" fish who are hard to please. I also have very hard alkaline water. Perfect for African cichlids but I have never had trouble with any other types, either. I think the fish we buy on the general market are not as picky as the written info tells us. I think there will be little trouble with finding fish who like what you provide if you buy them locally and they have not been treated " special".


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Do you think that CaribSea African Cichlid Ivory Coast Sand is good for the low/medium light plants?
1-2.5mm sand won't block the water mouvement under the sand and create anaerobic gas?

Thanks


----------

